# How much to pay for this one?



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it. Between $5,000 and $8,000, depending on what shape it's in, and how the floors are holding up.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Its in awesome shape ,just all redone last year I was thinking of asking 3,000.00


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is your trailer? Oh heck yeah, you could easily sell it for $3,000! Too bad I don't have $3,000, because I'd buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah mine .I was hoping I wasnt asking to much as I would really like to sell it quickly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely not too much to ask, in my opinion.

How old is it, by the way? Just curious.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

its a 77 ...still younger than me though lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is it steel?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I think so...but Im not really sure


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DWStables said:


> I think so...but Im not really sure


Likely is. Will unfortunately be a tough sell with fuel prices the way they are.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

caca.....wish me luck anyway


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DWStables said:


> I think so...but Im not really sure


If it's a 77 model, then it's more than likely steel. Aluminum didn't really take off for horse trailer use until the 1980s.

It's still worth at least $3,000, except as mls stated, some may not like it because it'll cost more to haul than a lighter trailer.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> If it's a 77 model, then it's more than likely steel. Aluminum didn't really take off for horse trailer use until the 1980s.
> 
> It's still worth at least $3,000, except as mls stated, some may not like it because it'll cost more to haul than a lighter trailer.


You can always check with the scrap metal buyers. Might be worth more as scrap!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most people don't haul more than 30 mi to a show so the weight won't make much difference. An aluminum would cost twice as much to buy so for short hauls the steel would be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I may have a friend that would buy it for $3000..I'd have to ask him if he's still interested in buying a trailer still, but I think he's still wanting one, just not actually searching..I'm not sure how far he'd be willing to go to get it though. Where are you? (can't look since I'm on mobile..atleast, I don't think I can ;; )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I sold it for full price in one day!!!! 2 people came out to look at one time one had cash the other didnt,they both wanted it,sold it to the lady that had cash....Glad I didnt scrap it.


----------

